# Netbeans to Eclipse



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mir eine GUI in Netbeans zusammen geklickt und dann das ganze ins Eclipse verfrachtet, nun habe ich alle nötigen libraries hinzugefügt di ich benötige.

Aber ich habe immer noch einen NullPointerException und komm da nicht weiter.
Hab im Internet schon viel gelesen und ausprobiert aber komm immer noch nicht weiter,
hoffentlich kann imr jemad von euch helfen?

hier den Fehler in der Console:


```
31.05.2010 10:46:13 org.jdesktop.application.Application$1 run
SCHWERWIEGEND: Application class GUI.GUIApp failed to launch
java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GUI.GUIView.<init>(GUIView.java:37)
	at GUI.GUIApp.startup(GUIApp.java:20)
	at org.jdesktop.application.Application$1.run(Application.java:171)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Exception in thread "AWT-EventQueue-0" java.lang.Error: Application class GUI.GUIApp failed to launch
	at org.jdesktop.application.Application$1.run(Application.java:177)
	at java.awt.event.InvocationEvent.dispatch(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventQueue.dispatchEvent(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpOneEventForFilters(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForFilter(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEventsForHierarchy(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.pumpEvents(Unknown Source)
	at java.awt.EventDispatchThread.run(Unknown Source)
Caused by: java.lang.NullPointerException
	at GUI.GUIView.<init>(GUIView.java:37)
	at GUI.GUIApp.startup(GUIApp.java:20)
	at org.jdesktop.application.Application$1.run(Application.java:171)
	... 8 more
```



	at GUI.GUIView.<init>(GUIView.java:37)

```
// status bar initialization - message timeout, idle icon and busy animation, etc
        ResourceMap resourceMap = getResourceMap();
        [COLOR="Red"]int messageTimeout = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.messageTimeout");[/COLOR]
        messageTimer = new Timer(messageTimeout, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                statusMessageLabel.setText("Waage-Test");
               }
        });
        messageTimer.setRepeats(false);
        int busyAnimationRate = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.busyAnimationRate");
        for (int i = 0; i < busyIcons.length; i++) {
            busyIcons[i] = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.busyIcons[" + i + "]");
        }
        busyIconTimer = new Timer(busyAnimationRate, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                busyIconIndex = (busyIconIndex + 1) % busyIcons.length;
                statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[busyIconIndex]);
            }
        });
        idleIcon = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.idleIcon");
        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
        progressBar.setVisible(false);
```


	at GUI.GUIApp.startup(GUIApp.java:20)

```
@Override protected void startup(){
[COLOR="Red"]show (new GUIView(this));[/COLOR]
}
```


----------



## Final_Striker (31. Mai 2010)

resourceMap ist NULL ?


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

Danke für den Tipp aber wenn ich die auf 1 stelle passiert genau das gleiche :s


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

joni hat gesagt.:


> Danke für den Tipp aber wenn ich die auf 1 stelle passiert genau das gleiche :s


Wie bitte?

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

hm? ???:L bin noch anfänger


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

Poste mal den Quelltext von getResourceMap()!

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Hab ich das nicht schon?
das ist das einzige mit resourcemap?


```
ResourceMap resourceMap = getResourceMap();
        int messageTimeout = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.messageTimeout");
        messageTimer = new Timer(messageTimeout, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                statusMessageLabel.setText("Waage-Test");
               }
        });
        messageTimer.setRepeats(false);
        int busyAnimationRate = resourceMap.getInteger("StatusBar.busyAnimationRate");
        for (int i = 0; i < busyIcons.length; i++) {
            busyIcons[i] = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.busyIcons[" + i + "]");
        }
        busyIconTimer = new Timer(busyAnimationRate, new ActionListener() {
            public void actionPerformed(ActionEvent e) {
                busyIconIndex = (busyIconIndex + 1) % busyIcons.length;
                statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(busyIcons[busyIconIndex]);
            }
        });
        idleIcon = resourceMap.getIcon("StatusBar.idleIcon");
        statusAnimationLabel.setIcon(idleIcon);
        progressBar.setVisible(false);
```


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

joni hat gesagt.:


> Hab ich das nicht schon?


Ne, das ist der Konstruktor von GUI.GUIView. getResourceMap() ist wohl eine Methode aus org.jdesktop… Die liefert wohl [c]null[/c] zurück. Warum sie das tut, weiß ich nicht.

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

ja habe gerade bei sun gelesen dass die getResourceMap() eine Methode vom Swing Application Framework ist...

aber hab kein plan wieso der Null ist.

Ich hab da so eine Vermutung, im Netbeans hat es ein package resources, da hat es property files drin aer ich weiss nicht wie ich diese in Eclipse einbinden kann? ich kann eine File hinzufügen aber keine Propretyfile.. weiss jemand da rüber was?

Danke schonmal für dei bisher geleistete HIlfe. :toll:


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

joni hat gesagt.:


> Ich hab da so eine Vermutung[…]


Die wird wohl stimmen. ;-)



joni hat gesagt.:


> ich kann eine File hinzufügen aber keine Propretyfile.. weiss jemand da rüber was?


Ich verstehe leider nichtmal die Aussage.

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Hier so siehts in meinem Netbeans aus:

BILD wieder entfernt wegen Platzmangel!

und so sieht es in dem Eclipse aus wenn ich eine neue datie hinzufügen will aber die Properties kann man nicht hinzufügen... nur New File aber da gibts keine Property File oder so ählich.

BILD wieder entfernt wegen Platzmangel!


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

Ja aber ein Properties-File ist ein File. ;-) Leg's einfach mit dem richtigen Namen an…

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

ok, hab ich mal versucht, aber dann kommt glatt ne Fehlermeldung die sagt Rource allready exists, dann denke ich aht es nichts mit dem zu tun...

hmm schade dass ich hier nicht weiter kommen kann... hab nun wirklich kein plan mehr an was es liegen könnte. Aber Danke dir trotzdem...


----------



## Ebenius (31. Mai 2010)

In Deinem Screenshot aus dem Eclipse sehe ich im Hintergrund "GUI.resources". Im Netbeans heißt das Package aber "gui.resources". Ins Blaue geraten: Groß-/Kleinschreibung könnte ein Problem sein. Java unterscheidet da, auch wenn Dein Windows-Dateisystem da nicht unterscheiden möchte.

Ebenius


----------



## joni (31. Mai 2010)

Ebenius Du bist mein Held!!

War ein dummer Flüchtigkeitsfehler, beim Projekt das ich neu angelegt habe habe ich das das Package gross geschrieben anstatt klein und dann hat es die Resource natürlich nicht gefunden :lol:

Danke vielmals, hast mir grad meinen Tag versüsst :toll:


----------

